# training report on fuji..what u think???



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

heres the deal i got a Fuji ace a week ago, being out of cycling for 4 years i'm been a bit rusty an a bid out of shape . So teh first week i got the bike by the way the bike is 26 pounds!! damnn scary isnt it, i know , so ive been doin some 2 mile rides in teh first week an so on but today i took it a step up an road at a local bike trail here in georgia on Klondike roade.. i did 7.5 miles, max speed 30mpd an AVg speed 13.5 mph, ride time about 30 mins..cant rember what the cateye said.. but after this ride i was tired an think i could only go like another mile but jus went home and on this ride i consumed 1 bottle of water and 2 FIG NEWTONS....

what do u guys recommend for me to improve ...and what do you thihk of these results seing that i jus started a week ago an riding a 26 pound steel bike..


----------



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

*recovery meal..*

by the way what do u think about HOT POCKETS HAM & CHEESE for a recovery meal

http://www.chefamerica.com/hot/products/products.asp?ID=366


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ride more.*

The 26 pound bike just makes it a better workout. Don't worry about your pace on longer riders. Just keep riding. 

The Hot Pockets look yummy but I'm not sure a 30 minute ride calls for a recovery meal.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

kure said:


> by the way what do u think about HOT POCKETS HAM & CHEESE for a recovery meal
> 
> http://www.chefamerica.com/hot/products/products.asp?ID=366



7.5 miles at 13.5 mph burns about 150 Calories. Ham & Cheese Hot Pocket= 680 Calories, 256 from fat alone. You can eat again after another 4 rides.

TF


----------



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> 7.5 miles at 13.5 mph burns about 150 Calories. Ham & Cheese Hot Pocket= 680 Calories, 256 from fat alone. You can eat again after another 4 rides.
> 
> TF


what u mean after a ride like that should i eat less??? for example a turkey sancwhich? with lettuce an tomato


----------



## husun (Aug 14, 2004)

You must be a trolll... If not, ham and cheese hot pockets are a good meal if you want to get fat and die.


----------



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

husun said:


> You must be a trolll... If not, ham and cheese hot pockets are a good meal if you want to get fat and die.


those hot pckets taste soo good man...guess i have to change some of my eating habbits and ride more miles


----------



## Roadcruiser (Aug 4, 2004)

husun said:


> You must be a trolll... If not, ham and cheese hot pockets are a good meal if you want to get fat and die.


No kidding. I refer to them as a "Heart Bomb Special". Ever wonder why there is so much heart decease in America? Fast food + fast life = fast burial


----------



## husun (Aug 14, 2004)

Roadcruiser said:


> Fast food + fast life = fast burial


haha.


----------



## kure (Jun 29, 2004)

by the way what kind of warm up do u guys reccomend i do


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

kure said:


> by the way what kind of warm up do u guys reccomend i do


I would start with some nachos dripping in cheese, nice and hot from the oven. Goes well with a couple of Mexican beers and several jalapeno peppers to really make you sweat!


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*Words of wisdom from someone who knows*



Roadcruiser said:


> No kidding. I refer to them as a "Heart Bomb Special". Ever wonder why there is so much heart decease in America? Fast food + fast life = fast burial


I have given up so much of the fatty crap that I used to eat. I found that it had an effect on me even on the following day. 

Kure, if you ride enough, you will find your diet changing. Even trolls have to eat.


----------

